# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Përcaktimi i gjinisë së foshnjës sipas kalendarit kinez

## Sirius

Qka mendoni per kete kalendar a eshte i sakt?

Mu duk interesant te marr opinjonin e anetareve.

Vertikal jan vitet e gruas kur mbetet shtatzan dhe horizontal muajt.




Nese e provon dikush sipas keti kalendari na trego a funksionoj  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## TiaraT

Jo per mua. Sidoqofte, si t'ia bejme me  bineq?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

per mua doli  :perqeshje:  dhe per disa te njohur, por sigurisht gjithecka eshte statistik  :perqeshje:

----------


## Marya

sipas kalendarit  cinez me del djale, ndersa sipas gjinekologes me del 60 % vajze :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> sipas kalendarit  cinez me del djale, ndersa sipas gjinekologes me del 60 % vajze


60% cne? sa javshe je Marya?  :buzeqeshje:  zakonisht po je 24-26 jave te thon "100%" djal apo vajze  :perqeshje:

----------


## Arlina

Kalendari kinez edhe shume gjera  te ngjajshem jane thjesht sa per tu argetuar sepse nuk  jane te sakta

----------


## Mon.Alisa

Nuk eshte 100 % i sakte..munde te them 70%....sepse halla ime ka 7 vajza....ka filluar shtatezanin e 7-te ne baze te ketij kalendari qe ti dale djale i doli prape vajze  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xima

duhet me e provu, para se me ju tregu hahaha.

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

per moshen 18 mua me doli e sakte llogaritja, por jo per moshen 22 dhe 31.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## lisa12

llogaria per te treja barrat me ka rene e sakte mua

----------


## rida

dua ta bej nje pyetje  ka 2  vajza  dua  t kem djal  a ka kush pos  kalendarit kinez  t me  ndihmoj me ndoj metod tjete r s  mund ti  besoj plotsisht  kerkuj pos  allahut ju faleminderit

----------


## bebi im

tani sa per sqarim tek muaji i mbetjes shtatzane qe eshte horizontale do te vesh do te vendosesh momentin e ngjizjes apo diten e pare te ciklit te fundit (sepse gjinekologu quan diten e pare te ciklit te fundit, pavaresisht se femija eshte ngjizur disa dite me vone)...
kjo ka rendesi per mua se ndryshon muaji i njeres me tjetren...

----------


## didii

kam degjuar per perputhjen e moshes se partnerit mashkull me moshen e femres, ka nje regull,nese perputhet mosha nr cift e mashkullit, dhe e femres, ose mosha tek e te dyve apo dicka e tille, nuk di ta shpjegoj ,percaktoet edhe gjinia e femijes qe do te kesh,sae vertet eshte ka ndo nje te na e thote?

----------


## alket merolli

Nga  refimi i nje te njohure nga Kazakistani kam mesuar se c do 3 vjet nderohet gjaku tek mashkulli i cili i jep edhe gjinine femijes,pra nqs ke nje djale, mbas 3 vjetesh ekziston nje mundesi e madhe qe feija i dyte te jete vajze.Kete praktike kishte ndjekur ajo dhe kishte 1 djale dhe 1 vajze.....rastesi?Ndoshta.

----------


## Andy-

ky qe ka postuar ket kalendar osht GABIM .. nese dikush ka interes qe ta shikoj at here eshte ne kete faqe http://www.china-zeichen.de/html/der...tskalende.html  eshte ne gjuhen gjermane qe do te thot  Junge ( J ) shkronja J eshte Djal  ndersa M ( Madchen ) dmth M eshte VAJZE nuk du tja keshilloj as kujt po un personalisht njof 4 tej 6 persona qe mbas kti kalendari kan sjell DJEM ne familjen e tyre..  edhe e gjitha eshte mbas 4 apo 5 vajzave qe kan pas me ket kalendar jan bazu dhe ka reagu shum mir dmth qe e kan arrit at qe kan dasht.. ju pershendes  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

sipas statistikave  boterore, lindin me shume vajza apo djem?

----------


## starbright

Made in China! Une nuk u besoj kinezëve. Nuk besoj qe gjinia e femijes del ne baze te një tabele. Gjinina e bebes varet nga mashkulli jo nga femra.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> sipas statistikave  boterore, lindin me shume vajza apo djem?


Mendoj se vajza.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Edhe une ashtu mendoj, por ne tabelen e mesiperme ka me shume djem(blu),se vajza.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Edhe une ashtu mendoj, por ne tabelen e mesiperme ka me shume djem(blu),se vajza.


he se 12 djem ka me shume, ska gje  :perqeshje:  

I guess we were both wrong :|  :ngerdheshje:  te pakten per ne usa lol
http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/pressroom/05facts/moreboys.htm

Marre nga wiki lol




> The human sex ratio is of particular interest to anthropologists and demographers. In human societies, however, sex ratios at birth may be considerably skewed by factors such as the age of mother at birth,[2] and by sex-selective abortion and infanticide. The CIA estimates that the current world wide sex ratio at birth is 107 boys to 100 girls.[3] In 2010, the global sex ratio was 986 females per 1,000 males and trended to reduce to 984 in 2011


Kane pasur te drejte kinezet  :ngerdheshje:

----------

